# Any recommendations for good website to buy mens shoes?



## eddiew (1 Oct 2008)

anyone know of a good website to buy mens shoes online.  any advice appreciated.


----------



## becky (1 Oct 2008)

*Re: website where you can buy mens shoes*

There are loads. A site I used recently - had no problems


----------



## doll2824 (1 Oct 2008)

*Re: website yo buy shoes*

 they ship to ireland.i have used it a few times cause the clothes and shoes are great. shipping usually 7-8 working days.


----------

